# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  القسم العسكري الأردني

## دموع الغصون

القسم الأردني 
هذا القسم محفور في قلوب جميع الأردنيين 
اقسم بالله العظيم

ان اكون مخلصا للوطن و الملك

إني لأقسم بإله
قسماتخر له﻿ الجباه
إني سأخلص للمليك وللبلاد مدى الحياه
قسما بمن رفع السماء بغير ما عمد تراه
أن لا أنام على الظلام ولن أسير على خطاه
وان أفتدي وطني بروحي
عااااااااااشت الروووووووح فدااااااااه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ونحنا اهله .. ومعه لموتنا ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وأقسم ان ابقى على عهده ما حييت  :Bl (8):

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات صبايا على المرور 
راقت لي كلماتكن و حماسكن 
ودي و جنائن وردي

----------

